# Just to freak yall out!!!



## cheeze33 (Dec 15, 2005)

Ok i have been keeping fish for 3yrs now been with africans for over a year. i just wanted to share with yall the specs of my tank and take on any comments, concerns, and/or dislikes all comments welcome and feel free to share anything.

Now with that said here goes my tank:

75g, w/2 filters Fluval 404 and a Cascade 1000, i have about 100lbs of rock (from the creek by my job) a couple of fake plants (for me not the fish) a small piece of driftwood(for the plecos) 60lbs of cichlild sand and 20lbs of tahitian moon.

now what youve all been waiting for the controversial stocking list:

2x Frontosas
1x Ruby red peacock
1x Yellow benga
1x Rustie
1x Albino red top zebra
1x Yellow lab
1x Venustus
1x oto lith zimbabwe rock
1x Cyno afra white top
1x cyno afra chitende frost (the only female)
1x Red top hongi
1x Daktari
1x cyno afra Cobue (i hope its still a baby and its hard to tell)
1x cyno afra galireya reef
3x Mono's 
2x Zebra loaches 
1x Multipunctatus (Cockatoo catfish)
1x Royal pleco
1x Gold nugget (i hope this is still a baby as well)
1x Adonis pleco
1x Bushy nose pleco 
1x Gibbiceps pleco

Well thats it, plz leave comments they are welcome and appreciated!!

Thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks like a mix.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

That seems like a lot of food for just one Venustus and 2 Fronts.

Do you have pics...

.


----------



## cheeze33 (Dec 15, 2005)

LOL... well they are all around the same size right now. The 2 fronts are about 5in and everything else is from 3 to 5in, so i dont think they will be eating none of my guys, they all are some tough fish the fronts arent even the top dogs they get chased by most of the other guys. My Rustie is the big fish he runs the tank.

and no i dont have pic's my cheap camera broke i will be getting a new one soon and will be post lots of pic's. I want to win tank of the month atleast once.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

:zz:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

With the stocklist ranging from 3-5 inches, they aren't mature yet.

Once they all _are_ mature and you've maintained this same stock list for a couple of years, then you can "freak me out". :thumb:

Kim


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I'd like to see some photos of your various Cynotilapia.



> 1x Cyno afra white top
> 1x cyno afra chitende frost (the only female)
> 1x cyno afra Cobue (i hope its still a baby and its hard to tell)
> 1x cyno afra galireya reef


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

cichlidaholic said:


> With the stocklist ranging from 3-5 inches, they aren't mature yet.
> 
> Once they all _are_ mature and you've maintained this same stock list for a couple of years, then you can "freak me out". :thumb:
> 
> Kim


Yep, what Kim said.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> The 2 fronts are about 5in and everything else is from 3 to 5in, so i dont think they will be eating none of my guys, they all are some tough fish the fronts arent even the top dogs they get chased by most of the other guys


Check out when fronts like to 'feed' and how big they get. Long ago I had a front with mbuna, after about 2 yrs stuff started to happen to the mbuna - took a while for me to figure out - that was before the internet and a resource like this, and I didn't have any real info on fronts...good luck! What happens during the day - well, that does mean the same thing happens at night...


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

I have a feeling in another 6 to 8 months, the fish are going to "freak _you _out"!


----------



## cheeze33 (Dec 15, 2005)

You really think so, they have been doing very well together so far. The big male Front is going to be a problem he is already chasing the female and pinning the female in the corner. besides that they are fine for now i keep them feed and healthy and they keep me entertained, its a win, win i will try to post pic's as soon as i can so i can get some type of shock factor since my stocking list isnt holding the weight that i thought it was. :lol:

thanks for atleast checking it out :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Why exactly are you trying to get a shock reaction from people?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Just for poops and giggles I guess, Fogelhund :wink: .
What is the most shocking to me is all those plecos.
I have 2 in our 55g. tank and probably only need one to keep it clean. I guess some people like them and I have seen pics of some pretty cool looking ones but for the most part I really don't like the looks of them.

People just shake their head at my tank list so I'm not shocked. People try all sorts of crazy things and to me that's part of the fun of it but it's also a learning experience. Just be prepared to make changes. Once fish get full grown they really change. Can't wait to see pics of your tank. With all those different fish I bet it's real pretty.

I'd kinda be concerned about that one female you have and try to replace her with a male, if I were you though. :thumb:


----------



## cheeze33 (Dec 15, 2005)

Well shes a tough girl she has been their a long time and i dont see any reason to take her out she breeds with the cyno white top all the time and doesnt really get harrassed to much.

And i wasnt tryin to shock people i gave it that title to get people to look at my
thread really


----------



## shimby (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah? let's see if this freaks anybody out.

13 demasoni pombo rocks
2 trewavase (one male marmalde cat and female, don't worry, he is not killing her)
4 yellow labs
2. albino zebras
1 melanochromis (electric blue) johanni
1 haplochromis Nyerei (flameback)
1 gibbecepts sailfin pleco
1. albino bushynose pleco.
1 tropheus Moliro 
1 altolamprologus (black) calvus
3 bosemon rainbows

and since i was freaked out myself, I just gave away

1 red jewel
1. melonochromis euratus (bully!)


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

shimby said:


> Yeah? let's see if this freaks anybody out.


I'm still not quite sure how that list would freak anyone out. That is just a list of cichlids in a tank, no tank size was even listed. They could all be in a 200 gallon tank for all we know. :lol:

I don't even bother posting what I have in my 100 gallon tank, people probably wouldn't freak out, but they may wonder what's in the water.... :wink:


----------



## shimby (Apr 1, 2008)

your right. They are in a 72g bowfront.


----------



## bocephius (Jul 11, 2007)

Don't undrestimate the aggression of the mbuna. They will be fine with the fronts as long as they can't fit in the fronts mouth. Fronts take a long time to grow. likely you could have a new tank set up (like a 150 gal) by the time they grow a few inches to seperate them. I would deff take out that expesive ass gold nugget plec. They don't grow very much and will get beat up.

Likely the result of your set up if left alone is: unless you have all male or all female mbuna they will cross breed and make some hybrid fish. Then they will aggressivly protect the fry and kick the **** out of every thing in the tank including the haps and fronts. all becuase the mbuna are sexually mature at a much smaller size, since the max for most of them is 6 in.


----------

